# Acid Kuba Kuba Cigar Review - Just for fun



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

If you want a fun smoke then this cigar will do nicely. It's a sweet tast and burned evenly. However if you want a serious cigar try something else.

Read the full review here: Acid Kuba Kuba Cigar Review - Just for fun


----------

